# P.a hunter new to the sport.



## Swent1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Live in NW Pa and new to the sport. Looking for all info that will help me out. Using a FoxPro fury e-call and was wondering what sounds are best and how long do I run the sound. Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like baybee cottontail. I play it soft for about 30 secs. Pause for a minute or two if there are no takers I bump the volume and do it again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are going for Fox, I would use foxpros screaming grey fox. For coyotes like Don said , also a woodpecker sound.


----------

